# Thoughts on the Tibor Back Country CL Wide?



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have been debating a 6wt reel upgrade since the starter Lamson Remix I am using is a little long in the tooth.

Since I can't find a Tibor Freestone anywhere I started looking at the Tibor Light reels and noticed the Back Country CL Wide is rated for 6 wt through 9 wt.

I am very curious about that reel if anyone can comment on it?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a couple, 6 and 7 weight. I love them. Great reels. Great quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

crboggs said:


> I have been debating a 6wt reel upgrade since the starter Lamson Remix I am using is a little long in the tooth.
> 
> Since I can't find a Tibor Freestone anywhere I started looking at the Tibor Light reels and noticed the Back Country CL Wide is rated for 6 wt through 9 wt.
> 
> I am very curious about that reel if anyone can comment on it?


Great lightweight reel!


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I have been debating a 6wt reel upgrade since the starter Lamson Remix I am using is a little long in the tooth.
> 
> Since I can't find a Tibor Freestone anywhere I started looking at the Tibor Light reels and noticed the Back Country CL Wide is rated for 6 wt through 9 wt.
> 
> I am very curious about that reel if anyone can comment on it?


I have one and I like it. I use it on a six weight and its handled some smaller beach snook and dock snook, but I can't say I've ever really had a fish put a ton of pressure on the reel. The drag adjustment is unique and if I had to knock the reel it would be for that. Its just a small little knob. 

I bought it for three reasons: (1) I like the versatility of having it on my 6 wt, but still being able to use it as a backup for my 8 wt if needed, since I don't use a 6 wt very often. (2) I trust the quality of Tibor reels. (3) For the sake of uniformity, since my other reels are Tibors.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 2 Backcountrys, 1 Freestone, 1 Everglades and 1 Tail Water.

land reds up to 30" regularly on a Backcounrty. The drag system is like silk. The number of world records speaks for itself. 


This is just my opinion.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...if Tibor still made the Freestone I'd already own one. Very happy with my Everglades.


----------

